# Protektoren



## fyre (8. Juni 2009)

Hi,
ich war gerade mal im Laden und hab einige Schienenbeinprotektoren/ Safety Jackets anprobiert. Das erste Problem hatte ich gleich zu beginn bei den Schienenbeinprotektoren, die kleinste verfügbare Größe bei Dainese ist M und durch meine dünnen Beine und den extrem kurzen Klettverschlussstreifen bekomme ich die Protektoren nicht wirklich fest gezurrt. Es fehlen ca. 3-5cm Klettverschluss 
Hab ich komische Beine oder gibt es auch Hersteller die Protektoren für dünnere Beine anbieten? Von der restlichen Form haben sie gepasst, nur der Klettverschluss war halt viel zu kurz/ das Gummiband zulang.

Bei den Saftey Jackets, hatte ich M & L anprobiert, doch bei beiden habe ich das Gefühl, dass der Rückenprotektor viel zu niedrig sitzt. Ich kenne es vom Motorrad her, dass dieser im Bereich der Schulterblätter endet also weit oben. Bei meiner Anprobe musste ich feststellen, dass bei den Saftey Jackets der Rückenpanzer ca. 10cm tiefer endet und dementsprechend auch am Po tiefer geschnitten ist.
Ist das Normal bei Rückenpanzern im Radbereich? Den auch hier meinte man zu mir, dass es keine Safety Jackets in S gäbe(von Dainese). 
Zu mir, ich bin 1.76m groß und wiege 60kg. Also nicht irgendwie Magersüchtig oder ähnliches.


----------



## infinitetrails.de (8. Juni 2009)

Zu den Schienbeinprotektoren, hier hilft oft nur Klett umnähen (lassen)... Gibt hier einige die so fahren


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## KONA_pepe (8. Juni 2009)

Ich bin um die 3 kg fetter als du und habe bei beidem M (176 groß). Der Rückenpanzer endet ca. beim 1. Brustwirbel und geht bis zum Steißbein runter.
Kannst ja auch die Bänder abschneiden und en neuen Klettverschluss draufmachen, damits passt.


----------



## fyre (8. Juni 2009)

Das mit dem Umnähen habe ich auch schon in Betracht gezogen, hätte ja sein können, dass es doch eine Alternative gibt 

Wenn ich mir die Wirbelsäule mal so anschaue(auch wenn auf dem Bild eine Frau ist, die Wirbelsäule ist ja bei allen gleich) dann gingen mir die Rückenpanzer ca. vom 5.-6. Brustwirbel bist zum Steissbein.
Was ich doch als etwas zu niedrig ansehe, zumindest was den Schutz im oberen Bereich betrifft oder irre ich mich da?


----------



## Tatü (8. Juni 2009)

Probier noch andere Marken aus, vielleicht findest du dort etwas passenderes. Auch im Bikebereich sollte der BWK Bereich geschützt sein.


----------



## fyre (8. Juni 2009)

Darum geht es mir ja, ich wollte mal allgemein wissen, ob das so gewollt ist oder nicht im Bikebereich. Aber scheinbar nicht


----------

